# Druckfilter reinigen, wie genau



## Oskar Papa (10. Mai 2020)

Hallo, bin ein Neuling. Habe einen kleinen Gartenteich mit ca. 3000 l. Habe einen Druckfilter der Firma Mauk 1916/CBF-2500. Noch keinen Fischbesatz, weil die Pflanzen erst wachsen müssen und sich erst ein biologisches "Gleichgewicht einstellen muss.
Eigentlich habe ich noch  keine Probleme . Aber da ich schon weiterdenke mache ich mir Gedanken über die Reinigung dieses Filters. Die Beschreibung dazu ist oberflächlich. Bitte bestätigt mir jemand was ich da verstanden habe:
Auslauf zum Teich blockieren , "dritten Anschluss" anschließen, da kommt das schmutzige Wasser raus. Auf der Pumpenseite möchte ich einen Gartenschlauch anschließen, aufdrehen und dabei an der Reinigungskurbel drehen. So stelle ich mir das vor. Liege ich da richtig?
Hat jemand das schon mal gemacht ?
Würde mich über Antworten freuen. Dank im Voraus
Oskar Papa


----------



## Turbo (11. Mai 2020)

Salü
Kenne den Filter nicht. Aber wieso die Pumpe abschrauben und einen Schlauch anschrauben?
Die Pumpe bringt das erforderliche Wasser für die Reinigung. Allenfalls den Teich wieder nachfüllen. Ist auch besser so für die Bakterien im Filter. So tönt es plausibel. 
Viel Spass mit dem Teich.


----------



## Oskar Papa (11. Mai 2020)

Hallo, dachte das gefilterte Wasser wäre zu schade. Ich bin wirklich noch neu!


----------



## Turbo (11. Mai 2020)

Kannst dich trösten. Ist mir im 2008 nicht besser ergangen als ich mein Teichprojekt hier im Forum vorgestellt habe.  
Dank den vielen Tipps hier im Forum wurde daraus kein Algenparadies. 
Dafür bin ich den Foris wirklich dankbar.


----------



## Biko (13. Mai 2020)

Hallo Oskar,
deine Vorstellung vom Ablauf ist teilweise richtig.
Die Pumpe (welche auch immer) ist ja vor dem Druckfilter montiert, schickt also das Teichwasser durch den Druckfilter. Der Filter hat eine dritte Schlauchtülle, an der du einen Abwasserschlauch montieren kannst, den du z.B. in ein Blumenbeet ablaufen lassen kannst.
Der Reinigungsvorgang: Die Pumpe läuft weiter. Du stellst am Druckfilter das Ventil auf Schmutzwasserablauf und kurbelst für ca 1-2 Minuten am Filter. Dass aus den Schwämmen ausgepresste Schmutzwasser fließt über den Abwasserschlauch wohin auch immer. Du kannst aufhören zu kurbeln, wenn das Schmutzwasser langsam klar wird. Danach das Ventil wieder auf Normalbetrieb (Rückfluss wieder in den Teich) und den Teich mit frischem Wasser auffüllen - je nachdem, wie viel beim Reinigungsvorgang abgeflossen ist.
Und keine Sorge, wegen der Filterbakterien! Durch die Spülung mit Teichwasser bleibt ein guter Teil erhalten und das Milieu im Filter baut sich sehr schnell wieder auf.
Grüße,
Hans-Christian


----------



## Oskar Papa (22. Mai 2020)

OK, Danke Kollegen,
mein neues Problem: Fadenalgen, bin erstaunt wie schnell die wachsen. Ich hole die mit einem Stock mit aufgerauter Oberfläche durch Aufwickeln raus. Was passiert, wenn man da mit Chemie rangeht, schade ich da meinen Pflanzen / Fischen. Der erste Schritt heute war, die Pflanzen, die ich mit der Pflanzerde (Kaufzustand) ins Wasser gegeben hatte rauszunehmen und den größten Teil des "Drecks" zu entnehmen. 
Weiteres Anliegen, mein Teich ist morgens  im Schatten, also geschützt. Mittags bis abends habe ich volle Sonne drauf. Was tut Ihr zur Beschattung, ich hatte an __ Schilf gedacht ! Im Hochsommer ist es doch sehr schwierig, weil die Sonne hochsteht, da bräuchte man ja eine Art Sonnenschirm. Wie löst Ihr das Problem. Beim jetzigen Wetter habe ich 23° Wassertemperatur an der Oberfläche. 
Gibt es denn auch eine "Solar-Kühlung" für Teiche ? Wenn später mal die Oberfläche durch die Pflanzen geschlossen ist müsste das auch schon helfen?
Mein Teich hat geschätzt nur 2500l Wasser.
Von meinem Gefühl her ist das Wärmeproblem das am Schwierigsten zu lösende Problem.
Ich freue mich auf Euere geschätzten Beiträge
LG
Oskar


----------



## troll20 (22. Mai 2020)

Oskar Papa schrieb:


> Von meinem Gefühl her ist das Wärmeproblem das am Schwierigsten zu lösende Problem.


Im Normalfall Gartenschlauch ausrollen, Wasser aufdrehen und kurz die Blümchen mit der Plürre aus dem Schlauch gießen und danach ein wenig den Teich gießen. Wenn du dann das Thermometer im Augen hast....

Aua 

Und einge grad gefallen sind wieder abdrehen.  Usw.

Nach Möglichkeit nie mehr als 3 - 4 ° pro Tag abkühlen. 
Besser 1-2° nur.


----------



## Oskar Papa (30. Mai 2020)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
Wasser nachgießen ist natürlich eine gute Idee. Ich bin noch ein wenig gehemmt, weil ich vom Aquarium her weiß dass man ein stabiles Wasser nicht anfasst. Aber hier sind die Dimensionen ganz anders. Na ja, Neuling halt.
Fadenalgen: würde es etwas helfen wenn ich eine wattstärkere UV-Lampe in den Druckfilter einbauen würde. Oder einfach abwarten bis der Teich mit seinen Pflanzen im Gleichgewicht ist?
Bis dahin hole ich die Algen manuell raus. Würden Wasser-__ Schnecken helfen, oder hole ich mir nur ein neues Problem ran.
Habe ansonsten einen klaren Gartenteich.
Würde mich über einen Tip zu den Fadenalgen freuen. Dank im Voraus.
Oskar


----------



## Turbo (30. Mai 2020)

Salü Oskar
Algen sind die Pflanzen welche die tiefsten Anforderungen an die Umwelt stellen.
Entweder Nährstoffe mit Wasserwechsel reduzieren, und -/ oder Nährstoffkonkurrenz (Pflanzen) einbauen.
Habe den ganzen Tag Sonne am Teich. Mache nichts zur Beschattung. Überlasse das der Natur.
Hast du schon Fische im Teich?


----------



## PeBo (30. Mai 2020)

Oskar Papa schrieb:


> Fadenalgen: würde es etwas helfen wenn ich eine wattstärkere UV-Lampe ...


Eine UVC Lampe hilft nur bei Schwebealgen und nicht bei Fadenalgen!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Biko (30. Mai 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Eine UVC Lampe hilft nur bei Schwebealgen und nicht bei Fadenalgen!


Die UV-Lampe "füttert" sogar die Fadenalgen mit den zersetzten Schwebealgen. Das kann man schön beobachten. Sobald du die UV einschaltest, wird das Wasser klarer aber die Fadenalgen nehmen rapide zu. Das könntest du etwas reduzieren, indem du die UV nur über Nacht laufen lässt. Da gibt es sogar Modelle mit Dämmerungsschalter.

Grüße,
Hans-Christian


----------



## troll20 (30. Mai 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Die UV-Lampe "füttert" sogar die Fadenalgen mit den zersetzten Schwebealgen. Das kann man schön beobachten. Sobald du die UV einschaltest, wird das Wasser klarer aber die Fadenalgen nehmen rapide zu. Das könntest du etwas reduzieren, indem du die UV nur über Nacht laufen lässt. Da gibt es sogar Modelle mit Dämmerungsschalter.
> 
> Grüße,
> Hans-Christian


Na das glaube ich so nicht. 
Das einzigste ist, wenn die abgetöteten Algen nicht sofort aus dem System gefiltert werden und ihre Nährstoffe schön wieder verteilt werden.


----------



## Biko (30. Mai 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Na das glaube ich so nicht.


Also ich kann genau dieses Szenario jederzeit bei meinem Teich reproduzieren. UV Lampe an und die Fadenalgen gedeihen prächtig. Übermäßigen Nährstoffeintrag in den Teich gibt es bei mir kaum und der Phosphat Wert liegt immer unter 0,3.
Ist aber nur ein Erfahrungsbericht von meinem Teich. Aktuell erlebe ich diese Geschichte gerade wieder, weil ich wegen neu zugekauften Fischen die UV Lampe einschalten musste.


----------



## troll20 (30. Mai 2020)

Ja und deinen Filter reinigst du jetzt öfter damit sich die gekillten Schwebealgen nicht in ihre Bestandteile auflösen?


----------



## Biko (30. Mai 2020)

Ja. Mein Filter hat eine automatisierte Spülung, die auf Knopfdrehung funktioniert. Damit spüle ich momentan circa jeden zweiten bis dritten Tag und es kommt jedes Mal über 1 Minute lang hellgrüne Suppe aus.


----------



## troll20 (30. Mai 2020)

Und wie wäre es wenn du das mal jeden Tag probierst?
Denn nur so kommen die ollen Nährstoffe auch schnell aus dem Teich. Das ist ja gerade der Vorteil von automatischen mechanischen Vorfiltern


----------



## Biko (30. Mai 2020)

Das wäre sicherlich eine sehr gute Idee, aber das kann mein Filter nicht. Bei mir quetscht die automatische Spülung die Filterschwämme im Druckfilter aus. Wenn ich das jeden Tag mache, habe ich Sorge um die Filter Biologie.
Ähnlich ist es auch bei dem in diesem Thread eigentlich beschriebenem Filter ins Oskars Teich.

UV Lampe mit dahinter geschaltenem mechanischen Vorfilter wäre sicher die optimale Lösung.

Meine Antwort an Oskar bleibt bei seinem Teich-Setup aber die selbe: Mit UV wird er das Fadenalgenproblem nicht nur nicht lösen, sondern verschlechtern.


----------



## Oskar Papa (1. Juni 2020)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
vielen Dank für die Antworten. Das mit dem UVC-Strahler habe ich verstanden. Wasser wechseln ist eine Möglichkeit, die vermutlich Effekt hätte. Ich fülle jeden Tag Wasser nach (Verdunstung), aber ich nehme aus Kostengründen Kies-Brunnenwasser, kein abgestandenes Schachtbrunnenwasser) . Ich habe verstanden, dass ich das Wasser analysieren lassen muss. Reichen da so Stäbchen die man wie beim Aquarium ins Wasser taucht und dann ein Ergebnis ablesen kann, oder muss ich da eine Analyse machen lassen ( in der Apotheke ? ), welche werte sind da signifikant?
Der Fadenalgenbestand ist schon enorm, ich fische mit einem Stock mit einer Bürste vorne dran morgens und abends Algen raus. Die weiteren Algen, die sich in die feineren Pflanzen setzen sind ein kleiner Anteil, der nicht so stört, außer, dass man einen Teil der feingliederigen Pflanzen auch damit entfernt.
Leitungswasser und Analyse ist wohl mein Weg.
Bitte um Klarstellung in Eueren Kommentaren. Danke
Gruß Oskar


----------

